# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  Contabilizzazione biglietto aereo internazionale

## MarcoBT

Buongiorno a tutti,
Devo contabilizzare l'acquisto di un biglietto aereo (internazionale).
Il biglietto aereo è stato acquistato per il tramite di un'agenzia di viaggi.
L'agenzia di viaggi ha emesso fattura per l'importo dei diritti di agenzia a lei spettanti.
All'agenzia di viaggi è stato corrisposto l'importo del biglietto aereo oltre al diritto di agenzia.
Quindi mi ritrovo con i seguenti documenti contabili:
1) fattura agenzia di viaggio (non imp. art. 9);
2) biglietto aereo elettronico (non imp. art. 9);
La soluzione che propongo è la seguente:
1) registrazione in prima nota Iva della fattura dell'agenzia (diritti di agenzia);
2) registrazione in prima nota (NON Iva) del biglietto aereo (costo -A- debito verso agenzia di viaggio).
Può essere corretta questa soluzione? oppure è necessario registrare il biglietto aereo,come fattura, nei registri Iva? In realtà non mi sembra che vengano integrati tutti i requisiti previsti per tale documento fiscale (in particolare manca l'indicazione completa dei dati del committente). 
Grazie in anticipo per l'aiuto!

----------


## shailendra

> Buongiorno a tutti,
> Devo contabilizzare l'acquisto di un biglietto aereo (internazionale).
> Il biglietto aereo è stato acquistato per il tramite di un'agenzia di viaggi.
> L'agenzia di viaggi ha emesso fattura per l'importo dei diritti di agenzia a lei spettanti.
> All'agenzia di viaggi è stato corrisposto l'importo del biglietto aereo oltre al diritto di agenzia.
> Quindi mi ritrovo con i seguenti documenti contabili:
> 1) fattura agenzia di viaggio (non imp. art. 9);
> 2) biglietto aereo elettronico (non imp. art. 9);
> La soluzione che propongo è la seguente:
> ...

  La registrazione mi sembra corretta. Se è una contabilità ordinaria il solo biglietto aereo non va assolutamente registrato nei registri Iva

----------


## alfredo da roma

Sono definiti non imponibili all'IVA le operazioni che, pur materialmente eseguite in Italia, sono considerate per presunzione di legge come se fossero non eseguite in Italia e quindi non soggette all'IVA per difetto del requisito della territorialit&#224;. *Tutte le operazioni non imponibili all'IVA sono soggette agli adempimenti formali dell'IVA (fatturazione, registrazione e dichiarazione).*La loro caratteristica, nella disciplina dell'IVA, consiste nei seguenti fatti:
non comportano alcuna limitazione al diritto alla detrazione dell'IVA fatta sull'acquisto di beni e di servizi utilizzati per eseguire le operazioni non imponibili; 
danno diritto al contribuente di effettuare acquisti, anche intracomunitari, ed esportazioni, senza pagamento dell'IVA in misura corrispondente all'ammontare delle operazioni non imponibili eseguite.  *NON BISOGNA CONFONDERE TALI OPERAZIONI CON QUELLE ESCLUSE!*ovvero le operazioni che non solo non sono soggette al pagamento dell'imposta, ma che neppure sono soggette agli adempimenti formali.
Si tratta pertanto di operazioni del tutto estranee dal campo d'applicazione dell'IVA, in quanto prive del requisito oggettivo, soggettivo o territoriale.
Per tale motivo non determinano generalmente alcun obbligo in capo a chi le pone in essere.

----------


## Rob62

Ciao, per il vettore il cliente è il viaggiatore e non l'azienda, quindi non devi considerarlo fattura ma  giustamente  estraneo al campo IVA, pur essendo un costo inerente all'attività aziendale (ovviamente che non sia per un viaggio alle Bahamas, come a volte capita per certi titolari che ritengono deducibili anche il "ristoro" dell'imprenditore e magari della moglie); in pratica il biglietto contabilmente null'altro è che uno "scontrino fiscale". 
Per inciso, spesso le agenzie di viaggio però riportano in fattura anche i dati del biglietto come importo fuori campo art 15 (anticipazioni per conto del cliente) oppure emettono un estratto conto separato (quindi non fattura) intestato all'azienda con l'indicazione di cosa hai acquistato.   
Roberto

----------


## sabrinallt

scusa ma da profana, non avendo mai affrontato tale situazione, alla fine del dibattito non ho comunque capito come si dovrebbe procedere.. 
in pratica l fattura dell'agenzia si registra mentre il biglietto no?
e cmq non si dovrebbe sempre specificare se si parla di un'ordinaria o una semplificata...già il mestiere è arzigogolato da norme e normicine non ingerbugliamoci i neuroni pure noi...ciao ciao

----------


## Rob62

la fattura si registra come una qualunque fattura di servizi; se la fattura riporta nei totali anche l'importo del biglietto (che  l'agenzia indica come anticipazione art 15) non registri separatamente il biglietto, che per&#242; &#232; il documento probatorio del costo e quindi va tenuto allegato alla fattura una volta utilizzato. 
Altrimenti - se la fattura riporta solo i diritti di agenzia - registri separatamente il costo il biglietto, non come fattura ma come se fosse - per fare un esempio - un acquisto di francobolli. 
Se la contabilit&#224; &#232; semplificata anche il costo del biglietto deve essere riportato - come fuori campo - nel registro IVA acquisti, analogamente agli altri costi non attinenti al campo IVA. 
Ciao
Roberto

----------

